# Our Chicken Tractor, Plans Included



## marlowzach

Just thought I would share our chicken tractor with everyone. It has worked well for us, and houses 6 hens for us.

The coop was easy to build, and we made up some chicken tractor plans if your interested!


----------



## Apyl

Very neat. I am toying with the idea of making a A frame tractor for my daughters 4-H birds next year. I'm hoping it will help keep them looking better if a rooster can't get to them and they can't get to the mud puddles lol.


----------



## Tara80

We've been building chicken tractors too over the last few weeks! They're very fun to do together as a family.

Ours are 8' x 4' x 4' high and we put in a roost between the beems and a hen house on the back, in the air. We also paint ours with white decking sealant so they look nice, white and pretty.

My son just got about 50 chickens for his 4H projects next year and, Apyl, that's exactly why we started building them - to keep them clean, they can eat the grass and only have 1 rooster per however many hens.

Thanks for the great picture!


----------



## marlowzach

Yeah it would be a great project to do with the kids, they would have a blast. And it makes taking care of the chickens so much easier, and much cleaner.


----------



## rob

cool. another great home made coop


----------



## jacksonT

Make sure if you don't free range make sure they have a dirt bathing area otherwise they will start to stink if they can't get to the dirt. It also keeps bugs off em'.


----------



## xossamito

That's a good looking one, Make sure you best position your chicken tractor.


----------



## marlowzach

jacksonT said:


> Make sure if you don't free range make sure they have a dirt bathing area otherwise they will start to stink if they can't get to the dirt. It also keeps bugs off em'.


That is a very good tip. A lot of the spots we bring our chickens is around the gardens so there is usually dirt available.


----------



## anakonia

That looks light and easy to move. I like that! You charging for plans or just sharing them? I could use all the help I can get and sadly most of the free plans advertise on the internet are not really free. I think this would be lovely for Cochin bantams which in time I plan to get.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

I am sorry I am not always the brightest with technology. I found your plans. Going to have hubby look at it. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

